# Think I am at a dead end



## Deadsoul (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband has a business which needs him to be on the phone a lot. He has been working for it for the past 3 years and in these years he seems to have drifted away. The past year more so. I had my parents come over and help us for a year and that made him completely dedicated to his work. Now he is unwilling to come back. Long drives and walk in the community talking about each other does not seem fun to him anymore..more like a waste of time. He could be doing so many productive things...
We have 2 kids - 4 and 1 and thats my problem. I feel I can leave him in a heartbeat if not for the kids. He spends time with them but his idea of spending time is locking himself in a room with the kids and dumpin all the toys in front of them and getting on a phone call or checking email( i seriously wish iPhone was never invented). What drives me crazy is when I confront him with this he says he is just like that and I can get the hell out if I dont like it. How shamefull..I have no self-respect no dignity..
He is not willin to atleast give a thought to what I have to say or if does not agree to what I am saying.
Can somebody please help me what I should do other than killing myself?


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

That's easy enough. I'd get out, just as he said! Any chance he's cheating on you?


----------



## Deadsoul (Jan 10, 2012)

No I dont think he has time to cheat ..
But I cant... I am damn sure he wont let my kids be with me. He is financially capable of hiring somebody to take care of them.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

You have to do something. You can't be emotionally abused and just put up with it. Sorry, I don't want to be mean or hurtful but he has changed alot, you said. Are you sure it's just the business? His sudden change could be a sign that there might be someone else.


----------



## Deadsoul (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish I had a better answer. Its work he is obsessed with work and money I think.. which obviously he does not agree to. He has been successfull and he wants get more. His confidence has grown to over-confidence and arrogance and he cant seem to understand it. I dont want any of this and he says he cannot live without these. I could donate everything we have in a heartbeat if I could get back my previous husband and life


----------

